# RIP Casper



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 6, 2009)

01/08/09 6:22pm I found Casper limp in his litter tray, picked him up and it was obvious he wasn't going to make it. I sat with him until 8:20pm and he died in my arms.
I can't believe it, he was fine in the morning, and so young. . . I am devistated and keep waking up in tears...I constantly feel sick, I don't know what to do anymore. 

RIP Baby boi :hearts



:bigtears:


----------



## Flashy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That sounds like an awful shock for you, no wonder you're struggling with it so much. Try to take each moment as it comes, and if you need to cry then cry. There's link about grief at the top of this forum. It might be worth reading it.

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free Casper.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Do you have an idea as to what caused it? If he were very young, there are several intestinal ailments that can take a rabbit very quickly.

I know in his time with you that he was loved, well taken care of, and happy. To have a life full of that is a blessing, no matter how short. Binky free, Casper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Casper. Losing a loved bun is never easy. We always say that we are happy when we haven't had to make a trip to the Vet--hate having them put down most of all. We always take this as a personal failure, but, it's not. You gave him love and a good home--that's something that not all get. Binky free little one.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your beloved Casper passed away. I have lost a beloved bunny named Casper as well back in November 2008. I still miss him very much.

Binky Free Casper.


----------



## anneq (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Casper.
Binky-free little one:magicwand:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## Becca (Aug 11, 2009)

Meg... i am so unbeliably shocked about this. I'm incredibly sorry I can't believe this..

Like I just told you on msn when I saw his name I thought no. it can't be....

Here for you 


xxxx

Binky free gorgeous Casper-Jasper xxx
xxxx


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss, Binky free little Casper :angelandbunny:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. 



ink iris:Binky Free Casperink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------

